# Dryft waders



## daveintx (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone own a pair of Dryft waders? Pretty new company out of Washington. Waders and wade jacket look awesome. Looking for some product feedback.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*I've asked on here*

I have asked the same question on here with no feedback. Maybe just to new. I did talke to a DRYFT rep some time back and he claimed they hold up well in salt h2o.


----------



## daveintx (Feb 6, 2014)

I just received the waders and the wade jacket in the mail today. The quality appears to be on par with my simms stuff. The style is off the charts.... Nice to have something other than tan. Haha....The wade jacket is especially slick. Will let you know how the first run goes. Spoke with Nick at Dryft, extremely helpful and excited about trying to get into our market...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Size*

I'm also curious as to how they size. Run big or small. I wear base layer and usually some sort of fishing pants under my waders when cold. But the less the better.....


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Stock*



jendruschb said:


> I'm also curious as to how they size. Run big or small. I wear base layer and usually some sort of fishing pants under my waders when cold. But the less the better.....


Still out of stock..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Out of stock means if you need a replacement pair you are SOL for a long time...SIMMS and forget it


----------



## daveintx (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't argue with that. Simms are great. I didn't have any trouble when I ordered my DRYFTS though. I guess I will cross that bridge when and if I come to it. I have used mine about 70 times so far and they have performed flawlessly. Fit and finish is spot on. I have been very happy so far. Will need to update in two years... Haha


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Out of stock means if you need a replacement pair you are SOL for a long time...SIMMS and forget it


There may be some logic behind this and they set a certain number of pairs aside for replacements. We don't know of course.


----------

